# Briggs Mechanical Governor



## astg (Feb 2, 2005)

Bought used tractor with 11HP Vert shaft engine. According to seller, used to run, has been tinkered with but guarantee that it did not rap nor burn oil/smoke. Read all horror stories about grenading etc with bad governor adjustment etc. Taking tractor to repair is not do-able. Don't have tach etc and really need to get some instructions on pre-setting the governor because the pinch nut on governor shaft is not tight. The alternative is letting it sit in my garage until someone comes along someday that knows what he's doing. Can someone give me a clue on the governor preset so I can get this thing started without too much of a chance on blowing it up???


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=103150

go to your other thread please


----------



## astg (Feb 2, 2005)

I do not want to start this engine before I preset the governor and tighten the pinch nut. What I am asking for is for preset guidance and then I'll attempt to start engine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go to the helpful links that is up in the 4-cycles. i left a link etc. to go to the briggs website and how to get the exploded parts manual and the owners manuals. it will be in the owners manuals.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh and the blowing up theory, not too much to worry unless it is run in excessive rpm's for way too long. won't blow it up unless it does that. excess would be around 4,000 to 4,500. 3,600 is the standard its supposed to go, i've done a 11hp before and well it isn't hard to set em i just don't know your setup. some have the choke and the throttle seperate. now i've ran em beyond 4,000 for hours and they stand the abbuse but they cooled good.


----------



## astg (Feb 2, 2005)

Just downloaded the model 253700 owners manual and it contains no adjustment procedures for the governor shaft.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh,well it had it for mine. um well i had a 11hp briggs but it was an oldy from the 80's and i can't remember because i did it just once. mine was a model 252707. and it gave the adjustment. if its a newer one well i don't know much about newer engines of that size in a rider because i've never had to buy one. is it a choke-a-matic carb or a carb where you have to set both serperately.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its a choke-a-matic then. 1 you move the throttle control to fast position, then 2 the hole in governor control lever(located just behind governor control plate) must align with hole in governor control plate, 3 if holes don't line up, loosen casing clamp screwand move the gov. control rack till it does. then check the operation. if it has a stop switch then it must contact that if equiped. now thats for mine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

move the throttle to wideopen watch and see what way the shaft turns , hold the throttle in the wide open spot and turn the center the same way then tighten the lock bolt tadaa you done ,then you adjust the top rpm with the tab the spring hooks to on the throttle control plate ..for more rpm bend the tab and put more tension on the spring and vice versa


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah myself i'm not sure on age or the style of gov. it uses so................. i'm stumped when i don't know which type.


----------

